# Shower screen and basket options for Delonghi Dedica?



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone has found an upgraded/precision shower screen and non-pressurized basket that will fit the Delonghi Dedica 685. I've ordered a bottomless portafilter which comes with a non-pressurized basket, but I'm wondering if I can upgrade further by getting a precision 51mm basket and/or any upgrades to the shower screen. With regards to the basket, I'm assuming that as long as it's 51mm in diameter it should fit the bottomless pf? Or is there more to consider?

Many thanks.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The lip / flange of the basket needs to be considered. Some are flat some are curled over.

I bought a La Pavoni 51mm basket for a DeLonghi Icona and had to hammer the flange flat in order to make it fit. Worked OK though, but I wouldn't describe it as precision. Not sure if the Icona has the same PF style as your machine.


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

lake_m said:


> The lip / flange of the basket needs to be considered. Some are flat some are curled over.
> 
> I bought a La Pavoni 51mm basket for a DeLonghi Icona and had to hammer the flange flat in order to make it fit. Worked OK though, but I wouldn't describe it as precision. Not sure if the Icona has the same PF style as your machine.


 Thanks, I'll have a look around and see if any match. Did you run in to any problems having hammered the flange flat on your La Pavoni? Did everything fit snug?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Espressonic said:


> Thanks, I'll have a look around and see if any match. Did you run in to any problems having hammered the flange flat on your La Pavoni? Did everything fit snug?


 Yes, it sealed just fine. Started off bending the lip out with pliers all the way around then gently hammered it out flat and smooth.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Might be easier with one of these, although again, not 'precision'.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MagiDeal-Coffee-Pressurized-Breville-Delonghi/dp/B01JRH3DMS


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Can you adjust the pressure of the machine from the factory 15bar?


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Can you adjust the pressure of the machine from the factory 15bar?


 I'm not sure but I don't think so. Perhaps by opening the machine up and changing the pump? Not something I've heard about being modded though


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Espressonic said:


> I'm not sure but I don't think so. Perhaps by opening the machine up and changing the pump? Not something I've heard about being modded though


 Then you are likely wasting money on trying to improve extraction by buying more expensive baskets and screens


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Then you are likely wasting money on trying to improve extraction by buying more expensive baskets and screens


 How so?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Because at 15bar the extraction will be too fast by all means try it but baskets and screens are fine tuning to slow a bit pressure extraction down you will have to grind very fine and tamp hard with a classic for example the first thing to do is lower the pressure from 15 to 9 bar (what commercial machines run) or lower


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Because at 15bar the extraction will be too fast by all means try it but baskets and screens are fine tuning to slow a bit pressure extraction down you will have to grind very fine and tamp hard with a classic for example the first thing to do is lower the pressure from 15 to 9 bar (what commercial machines run) or lower


 Surely 15 bar is the maximum the pump can produce when the system has 0 flow? So wouldn't the "real" pressure at the group head be determined by the grind/tamp?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Depends how much flow there is. Without an OPV to limit the pressure, you'd probably have to go coarser than is good for the extraction in order to keep the pressure down. Put a fine grind in there that's suitable to properly extract and the pressure will shoot past 9 bar pretty quickly.


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

allikat said:


> Depends how much flow there is. Without an OPV to limit the pressure, you'd probably have to go coarser than is good for the extraction in order to keep the pressure down. Put a fine grind in there that's suitable to properly extract and the pressure will shoot past 9 bar pretty quickly.


 I wonder how easy it would be to fit an OPV with the correct rating. Could be something I'll look into as well. From reading, I can't quite work out if it has one fitted already. I found one post where someone said they replaced the OPV with a saeco valve, but other places it sounds like it doesn't have one at all.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Look up parts diagram or open the machine up and have a look if it's a boiler rather than themroblock it likely does have a pump mounted opv may be integral to the pump but you could fit a second opv at lower pressure

https://coffeemachineparts.uk.com/index.php/coffee-machine-parts/delonghi-spare-parts/delonghi-ec-685-spare-parts

part 39 looks like opv to me but here is also a flow meter and adjusting opv may upset the flow meter


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Espressonic said:


> Surely 15 bar is the maximum the pump can produce when the system has 0 flow? So wouldn't the "real" pressure at the group head be determined by the grind/tamp?


 There is a formula to work it out based on the flow, most machines use max set pressure (excess is dumped via opv back to tank while brewing) to flow water through the puck you adjust grind and tamp to achieve the brew time and output typically 1:2 by mass in 30 seconds with a fixed pressure with 50% more pressure you going to be running faster so won't get the extraction the pressurised basket is designed to work with the higher pressure and force crema from stale supermarket pre ground coffee.


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Look up parts diagram or open the machine up and have a look if it's a boiler rather than themroblock it likely does have a pump mounted opv may be integral to the pump but you could fit a second opv at lower pressure
> 
> https://coffeemachineparts.uk.com/index.php/coffee-machine-parts/delonghi-spare-parts/delonghi-ec-685-spare-parts
> 
> part 39 looks like opv to me but here is also a flow meter and adjusting opv may upset the flow meter


 Do flow meters generally work on volume? I know you can adjust the quantity for a shot on the Delonghi Dedica so if I changed the opv would it just be a case of adjusting the quantity to compensate?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I *don't *have intimate knowledge of the machines operation, however I see a potential issue, with machines like a classic you control the pump and can pump for as long as you wish 10seconds, 30sec, 300 sec..... if you lower pressure more water flows through opv so dose would be short possibly too short to drink now depends how much adjustment and manual control you have of the flow if you can ignore the preset does button and runs the pump manually great if not I can see a lot of wasted or undrinkable shots.

this is the issue when your trying to manualise a process that has been automated for consumers delonghi expect you to put some so so pre ground in and be happy with what falls out I worked with a guy who had a delonghi machine only ever drank illy preground straight with sugar I was going to buy the same machine back then until I fell into this rabbit hole,and ended up with a classic


----------



## AddisonOrigin (Jan 13, 2021)

i dnt know what happen with my latte machine im using delonghi its not working please help me how to use properly.


----------



## Curious (Jan 13, 2021)

HDAV said:


> Can you adjust the pressure of the machine from the factory 15bar?


 Depends how far you are willing to go.






It's in Arabic, but it's self explanatory. You add your manometer with a controlled valve into the water path before the basket, Then you take the excess pressure from the basket through this valve.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Anything is possible if you throw enough time and money at it.............. I would make that my signature... but that costs £15 🤭


----------



## Curious (Jan 13, 2021)

Here is a less brutal and free way of doing the same. Is this guy a genius or what? I don't understand 99% of what he is saying, I guess he explains the theory behind his "invention" for the first 8 minutes. But it becomes pretty simple when you see his way in action at 8:32.






I might try this one day.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

You have two issues here. First the pressure hitting the puck is an issue, but you also have to maintain the flow through the thermoblock to get anything close to the right brew temperatures. So you'd really have to put the OPV after the thermoblock so that doesn't either overheat the water or shut off and cool down either... which means throwing hot water into your drip tray or back into the reservoir.

Personally, I gave up on trying to mod the Dedica and moved on to Gaggia rebuilding as the machine is far better designed for a real espresso shot. Don't get me wrong, the Dedica is a lovely machine for what it is, but it is inherently limited in what it can be. I love mine and keep it around for emergencies... it's a neat little machine and can do wonders with terrible coffee.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

well leaving steam valve open will redu🤪ce the pressure ..... how much tho


----------



## Curious (Jan 13, 2021)

allikat said:


> You have two issues here. First the pressure hitting the puck is an issue, but you also have to maintain the flow through the thermoblock to get anything close to the right brew temperatures....


 Can be mitigated by controlling how much coffee is in the basket and how fine you grind. Just put less coffee to make sure you get proper extraction with less flow.



HDAV said:


> well leaving steam valve open will redu🤪ce the pressure ..... how much tho


 Depends . Fully open reduces it by 100%, fully closed - by 0%.

I guess his fiddling with the steam valve before the actual shot was in order to achieve roughly 60%-40% split between the basket and the wand. 60% of 15 bar = exactly 9 bar. Anyway, 9 bar is not written in stone. One can still make a good espresso with anything between 5 to 8 bars, as long as it is more or less consistent.

Anyway, I am not saying that this way gives better results than Olympia Cremina, just answering the original question if the pressure can be reduced below 15 bar.


----------



## Tipperary (Feb 12, 2021)

Have a non pressurised basket coming from amazon I can post back when I try it out, considered cutting the bottom off the standard portafilter to make it bottomless, might leave it for now as I'm looking for a new machine.


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

@Tipperary how did the non pressurised go? I've got one on order, any tips?


----------

